# So you think you're good at geography...



## pelicanpete (Apr 28, 2007)

Fun and challenging.
Post your scores...

http://www.thecooler.info/travel/game1.html


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Did ok, got level of capital cities, then I got bored and found it more interesting to see how close you could get to say Stonehange, when the whole of the uk is so small, 

og 34,054


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Great little quiz, I got 147,156 level 5 travel IQ88, hard to actual pin point some of places on the small map, a few obscure ones sent me well out on the miles.
I need to travel more
Patsy4


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

461,723 points

level 11

Travel IQ 122

let down by poor knowledge of Russia and South America and sub sharan non commonwealth africa

Also found it very difficult to be accurate on map that small as score is a product of time taken and how close you get.


----------



## hettiehymer (Mar 17, 2006)

god thats frustrating ! could get addicted
couldnt get to level 12, was way out on some on level 11
going to have another go
even the ones I felt certain were spot on were still 100k out but on that scale its a bit hard
should not have discovered this I already spend too many hours on MHF


----------



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very Good Game

Score 170,982

Level 6

IQ 91


----------

